# TTOC windscreen thingy to stop sun heating



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Would people have one with TTOC on. It will stop the sun when hot and advertise the club at the same time.

Just an idea.


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

I would


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

I would. 
It would have stopped me burning my hand on the gear knob today!!


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

yup i would buy one, should last longer than the car with the UK's sunshine record!!!

Steve


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Yep, Â Burnt my hand on my knob again today :-[  ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I have an Audi one which simply has the rings and it definately works. (evne thoughI forgot it for the Burghley meet!) :

If you;re gonna get some TTOC ones made up then I'd hurry up before it starts snowing!!


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> I have an Audi one which simply has the rings and it definately works. (evne thoughI forgot it for the Burghley meet!) Â :
> 
> If you;re gonna get some TTOC ones made up then I'd hurry up before it starts snowing!! Â


I have one from M&S which doubles up as a sun shade for the inside and a protector for the outside in the winter :

I'll pass the details onto our merchandise guru to see if he can get a branded TTOC one...


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> If you;re gonna get some TTOC ones made up then I'd hurry up before it starts snowing!! Â


TTOC snow chains 

Windscreen pass would be good though, let us know Hutters


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Did anyone manage to sort anything out for this, ie, a winter and summer protector?

Bec


----------



## validatekev (Jun 18, 2003)

Count me in, I recently searched Ebay and found an American company that would do them, but like the pratt I am , lost the thread.
Regards
Kev
Good news ish, finally tracked down the supplier [[email protected]][email protected][/email]. Thats all I have for now!


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Dave was looking into it and I'm sure he mentioned a US supplier.

I'll remind him about it...


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

any update on this yet?


----------

